# Vape Stores in New York



## Cruzz_33 (23/9/15)

How's it guys 

I'm off to America in 3 weeks and I'm looking for any advice of where to go or any recommendations as I'm looking to buy myself a bunch of new stuff. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (23/9/15)

Was there in June/July, have a look at a place called Beyond Vape they have a few stores in NY just make sure you're 21. 
Although NY prices are quite high, have a look at a place called VapeNW online, they based in Washington and have awesome stuff relatively cheap.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/15)

Best of luck hoping you will get newer stuff than you can get in SA. I have been in the USA, Canada and Alaska for the last month and while I haven't seeked out vape shops... those I have found have been really kak! Of the 6 or 7 I found only one had heard of a Squonker and he had never seen one in real life.

I'll be in NY tomorrow and have googled a few shops to check out near Times Square... will keep you posted.

If you want Zol pipes, bongs and paraphernalia then there are a million of those shops... but I haven't found one decent vape shop yet!


----------



## ChadB (24/9/15)

Yeah product is virtually the same, but experiencing a vape bar is something else.
Walking into a vape store and being served with a menu of different flavours to try out is very unique and one which I thoroughly enjoyed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/15)

ChadB said:


> Yeah product is virtually the same, but experiencing a vape bar is something else.
> Walking into a vape store and being served with a menu of different flavours to try out is very unique and one which I thoroughly enjoyed.



Did that in San Francisco and desperately wanted to buy a juice... but none of the flavours worked for me... I did manage to buy a bottle of juice in Vegas because one did seem like it has potential... will give it a full test when I get home...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card (24/9/15)

@Cruzz_33 You probably aren't going to Texus but if you can find any of this Whip Cream rage from Longhorn vapes then please let me know.

https://www.longhornvapor.com/product-category/e-liquids/whip-cream/?age-verified=a2bdca7148

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MJ INC (24/9/15)

Another vote for beyond Vape. I think there would be a lot more Vape bars and stores in New York but the ban on where you can Vape indoors probably put off quite a few potential store owners


----------



## Sir Vape (24/9/15)

VAPENW - www.vapenw.com look cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/9/15)

I would order online prior to going and have the joose delivered to your hotel.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best of luck hoping you will get newer stuff than you can get in SA. I have been in the USA, Canada and Alaska for the last month and while I haven't seeked out vape shops... those I have found have been really kak! Of the 6 or 7 I found only one had heard of a Squonker and he had never seen one in real life.
> 
> I'll be in NY tomorrow and have googled a few shops to check out near Times Square... will keep you posted.
> 
> If you want Zol pipes, bongs and paraphernalia then there are a million of those shops... but I haven't found one decent vape shop yet!



Hey Bro I'm going to Time Square please keep posted!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best of luck hoping you will get newer stuff than you can get in SA. I have been in the USA, Canada and Alaska for the last month and while I haven't seeked out vape shops... those I have found have been really kak! Of the 6 or 7 I found only one had heard of a Squonker and he had never seen one in real life.
> 
> I'll be in NY tomorrow and have googled a few shops to check out near Times Square... will keep you posted.
> 
> If you want Zol pipes, bongs and paraphernalia then there are a million of those shops... but I haven't found one decent vape shop yet!


It seems your beloved squonkers are becoming extinct ...


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/9/15)

Hopefully I come right


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/15)

capetocuba said:


> It seems your beloved squonkers are becoming extinct ...



Nope... people just haven't discovered them yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

